# Sand Surf and Wheelies from the land down under



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I LOVE WHEELIES!! all kinds and variations of them. I have yet to get wheelies out of the X mr (aint gone past 3/4 throttle or deep water). I'm quite jealous though, that looks like a beauty place for wheelies.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like you could open them babies up on that beach


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah top spot for wheelies and letting them have their heads!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like it how many miles can you ride on that beach?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

swampthing said:


> I have yet to get wheelies out of the X mr (aint gone past 3/4 throttle or deep water). I'm quite jealous though, that looks like a beauty place for wheelies.


I watch a pair of X mrs wheelie all over the place at a rally a while back. They do wheelie...don't worry.

Never get tired if watching a Brute with its niose in the air. Keep it up...so to speak..Kawboy1...hehe..


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> Looks like it how many miles can you ride on that beach?


About 15 mile or so.......each time you get to a headland theres a track that cuts around the back and spits ya back on the beach.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I watch a pair of X mrs wheelie all over the place at a rally a while back. They do wheelie...don't worry.
> 
> Never get tired if watching a Brute with its niose in the air. Keep it up...so to speak..Kawboy1...hehe..


:agreed: the brute loved the salt air in her nostrils!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet id be wide open for that 15 miles Haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!! :rockn: 

When I saw the title, I thought I might hear this though:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I actually enjoyed that. That band is cool.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks like fun. I've always wanted to ride the brute on a beach but I think I'd have a hard time keeping it out of the surf !


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!!! :rockn:
> 
> When I saw the title, I thought I might hear this though:
> 
> YouTube - land of down under.. men at work.. with lyrics


HA HA good thinking 99.....we actualy had a couple of Vegemite sanga's packed for lunch! LOL.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet wheelies, it would be really hard for me to stay out off the water.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet Vid!!!


----------

